# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > Fighting Terrorism >  Monthly Activity Report – September 2013.”  .........Center For Terrorism Law"

## جاسر

Attached you will find the “Monthly Activity Report – September 2013.” 

 The report includes general information regarding the Center for Terrorism Law, upcoming events, and lists media and public speeches recently conducted by Professor Addicott.

----------

